
On a Bahamas Sail, 8 Friends Get a Taste of Robinson Crusoe - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/16/travel/bahamas-exuma-islands-sailing.html
======
blacksqr
They had to eat something.

~~~
vo2maxer
Reading the article, I thought of this contrasting quote:

“I could not forbear getting up to the top of a little mountain, and looking
out to sea, in hopes of seeing a ship : then fancy that, at a vast distance, I
spied a sail, please myself with the hopes of it, and, after looking steadily,
till I was almost blind, lose it quite, and sit down and weep like a child,
and thus increase my misery by my folly.”

― Daniel Defoe, Robinson Crusoe

